# Beehive flightliner



## SteveF (Dec 10, 2019)

A little parts pile and I came up with this. It has a larger chain ring than the usual Murray chain ring. Earlier version? Junk wheels but they'll do the trick. No real value but fun to look at and ride. And that's what it's all about.


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 13, 2019)

Very cool, nice work.
Hammerhead


----------



## SteveF (Dec 13, 2019)

Thank you. I hope to own a jet flow someday but for now this is as close as I can get. I've got the frame but it would be ridiculous to build one from parts.


----------



## Sven (Dec 15, 2019)

Nice combo....lookin good


----------



## OZ1972 (Mar 20, 2020)

No rules is best , love it great job !


----------



## SteveF (Mar 20, 2020)

Thank you. He's been neglected as of late.


----------

